#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-04
<InHisName> Dinner! been done long ago!
<InHisName> Now, bedtime.
<andrew> already?
<JonathanD> Happy 4th.
<waltman> happy happy
<InHisName> Merry 4th of July
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-05
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up, rmg51?
<rmg51> nothing at the moment
<rmg51> just sitting here reading the paper online
<JonathanD> Exciting
<rmg51> very
<rmg51> almost as exciting as eating breakfast
<rmg51> which is coming in a few minutes
<JonathanD> mmm breakfast
<InHisName> Still not all that hungry yet.
<JonathanD> biscuits n gravy.
<JonathanD> mmm
<andrew> morning
<waltman> I wasn't down south long enough last week. I still prefer my biscuits without gravy.
<JonathanD> waltman: what client do you use?
<waltman> For biscuits?
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> Crowne Plaza and Cracker Barrel
<JonathanD> ok.
<waltman> I think the Crowne Plaza's were better
<JonathanD> waltman: for irc?
<waltman> for eating
<JonathanD> client, for irc.
<waltman> irssi, of course.
<JonathanD> I like red lobster biscuits.
<waltman> Oh, and sometimes Colloquy for iPhone when I'm on the road.
<JonathanD> Ok.
<JonathanD> Doesn't matter, actually, I had a Colloquy question but figured it out.
<waltman> I occasionally have trouble connection to freenode from colloquy
<JonathanD> on att?
<waltman> yes
<JonathanD> do you get a "requires SASL" message?
<waltman> something like that, yes
<JonathanD> You need to SASL, then.
<waltman> I'm about to leave in a few minutes. If I think of it, I'll try on the train.
<waltman> Right, but HOW do I SASL?
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: that is a funny picture. I like it.
<ssweeny> indeed
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: Maybe if we made cameras operable without thumbs people could leave them at home and lolcats would make themselves.
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, i rarely use my thumbs to operate my camera
<ChinnoDog> You use them to hold your camera
<ssweeny> sometimes
<ssweeny> but never to operate it
<JonathanD> I would really like to do something cool with my axis
<JonathanD> clearly lolcats are the right thing to do?
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: sadly, it seems so
<JonathanD> ok
<ChinnoDog> IKEA furniture is so darn efficient
<ChinnoDog> Whenever I move I look at other furniture but then go back to IKEA because the other stuff is too expensive and not functional enough
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: plugged in again?
<pleia2> mhmm
<waltman> pleia2!
<waltman> Did you have fun at $undisclosed_location?
<pleia2> waltman: yes :) we went up to sonoma county
<waltman> yay!
<waltman> pleia2: congrats!
<pleia2> thanks :D!
<andrew> pleia2: darn, waltman beat me
<andrew> pleia2: congrats!
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-06
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<rmg51> must be past ChinnoDog bed time ;-)
<rmg51> or at least getting close
<ChinnoDog> ha. Not yet
<rmg51> then stop making me tired :-/
<ChinnoDog> andrew: nike sandal repair?
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> How's the paper
<rmg51> dead tree version came early today
<rmg51> otherwise, I'm just getting started
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin
<SamuraiAlba> I r hating HDMI cable prices @ stores
<SamuraiAlba> I can buy a cable for $4 that does the same as a $120 monster cable, but those best buy tards insist the monster cables are better...
<SamuraiAlba> HELLO
<SamuraiAlba> Digital IS Digital... NO DIFFERENCE...
<SamuraiAlba> It either works or it doesnt LOL
<SamuraiAlba> Fiance' dumped me last night
<JonathanD> :(
<SamuraiAlba> going back to playing WoW
<SamuraiAlba> She got mad I told my father I got my settlement payment
<SamuraiAlba> Inisiting my dad will tell everyone, and everyone will have their hands out for it
<JonathanD> this was dump-worthy?
<SamuraiAlba> It was 6300+
<SamuraiAlba> I'm down to 211.18
<SamuraiAlba> she says it is
<SamuraiAlba> She wants me out in a week
<SamuraiAlba> meaning I will not be able to afford college as my grant is for IN COUNTY only
<SamuraiAlba> She says I can go back to being a hermit in my room at grammies
<SamuraiAlba> so... I'm trying to find  camden county place.
<JonathanD> lovely :/
<JonathanD> well, can't help you there, wrong state.
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: have a drink on me.
<JonathanD> perhaps a pineapple and bacon cocktail.
<SamuraiAlba> EX just gave me back my bank card.  $5050 lighter
<SamuraiAlba> I paid her ALL the money I owed her
<JonathanD> back.
<SamuraiAlba> front
<SamuraiAlba> side to side
<JonathanD> heh :)
<SamuraiAlba> going back to playing WoW :)
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<ssweeny> he can't tell you
<ChinnoDog> Who can't tell what?
<ssweeny> exactly
<ChinnoDog> ...
<teddy-dbear> I can't tell you either :-[
<jedijf> crabby joe's in salem - sign - lived & cooked :/ hmmmm
<Sadin> hey everyone
<Sadin> hows everyones summer going :)
<JonathanD> it's goin.
 * teddy-dbear is waiting for the next geeknic
<ChinnoDog> You live for geeknic?
<Sadin> Anyone here know PHP? im guessing not?
<teddy-dbear> I live for chocolate
<Sadin> just wondering
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: if we did we wouldn't admit it
<Sadin> teddy-dbear i thought women lived for chocolate
<Sadin> ChinnoDog why :O
<teddy-dbear> and teddy bears
<JonathanD> geeknics are life.
<teddy-dbear> at least this teddy bear :-D
<JonathanD> life are geeknics
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: php isn't very pretty
<Sadin> ChinnoDog yes i know i preffer rails
<Sadin> however rails is only good for small scale applications get to big with them and the amount of requests is awful....
<Sadin> Twitters developers even admit that lol
<Sadin> :)
<Sadin> And besides ChinnoDog php is very pretty if you use Object Oriented PHP :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-07
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51. Hows the paper?
<rmg51> nothing special
<JonathanD> mmm
<rmg51> feel free to read one yourself ;-)
<JonathanD> Typing window numbers into firefox does not work.
<rmg51> then don't
<JonathanD> I'll try to rememeber that.
<rmg51> glad to be of help :-[
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<erstazi> SamuraiAlba: howdy
<SamuraiAlba> hiya
<andrew> I love when bugs become invalid just because they were ignored when they were valid.
<ChinnoDog> Guess no one cares about those.
<pleia2> there are a lot of bugs and not enough people looking at them
<JonathanD> pleia2 should look at them all. Slacker.
<andrew> JonathanD: better increase the input power into the holodeck
<andrew> perhaps use the diamonds to the holodeck's advantage
<ChinnoDog> sudden_server_death--
<ChinnoDog> I think it comitted suicide
<JonathanD> eek
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-08
<JonathanD> Morning. Overslept :/
<rmg51> morning sleepyhead
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> 14 days to fosscon.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: is dc definite? if you stay in PA i'll vote for you to LoCo commander in chief
<jedijf> insert be where appropriate
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: lol! Yes, it is. I'm going tomorrow.
<ChinnoDog> But thanks for your vote.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: see you in January!
<jedijf> at shmoo
<ChinnoDog> Its not like I won't be driving back all the time anyway. You could vote me in despite my lack of proximity!
<ChinnoDog> When was the last time we had an event?
<jedijf> can't remember is not a good answer
<jedijf> JonathanD: the coffee will be sponsored by PA Ubuntu Local Community Team
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'll make a note of that.
<JonathanD> Do you perhaps have a small sign or something?
<jedijf> pleia2's bringing it
<jedijf> it's sparkly
<JonathanD> Ok :)
<jedijf> 'have an event, get one of these' is the sign
<JonathanD> I'll see about maybe arraning some donuts to go with the coffee.
<JonathanD> But no promises. have to see where we are with budget after today.
<jedijf> did you contact Krispy?
<JonathanD> I did not. Do they have some sort of foss connection I don't knwo about?
<jedijf> no, but with their new push in this market, and they sponsored tech week....you should reach out last minute to all the tech week sponsors
<jedijf> they already have shown a 'tech' interest
<JonathanD> Ok.
<jedijf> i can get some pastries there too, they can be hive76 sponsored
<JonathanD> Today is going to be chaotic.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<jedijf> everyday until 3 days after should be
<JonathanD> I wanted to do cold tea too.
<JonathanD> but I don't have anything to put it in
<SamuraiAlba> jedijf !  Hihi!
<jedijf> yo SamuraiAlba
<JonathanD> I have a 3rd pot for hot water, for hot tea.
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba will sponsor bacon.
<JonathanD> Right?
<SamuraiAlba> When is the next meetup for us, IRL?
<JonathanD> And finally, I need about 3 more speakers.
<SamuraiAlba> I may bring bacon :)
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: there is this little thing called fosscon in 2 weeks.
<jedijf> let me put out an email to The Delaware Valley Purchasing Group and see if they want to help.....geeks eat
<JonathanD> Where many of us will be :P
<SamuraiAlba> fosscon?  WHere is that?
<JonathanD> Center City.
<SamuraiAlba> I bring bacons?
<SamuraiAlba> And a 16 port switch?
<JonathanD> I've gotta hit the mailing lists again today.
<JonathanD> chairs, mailing lists, sponsors from tech week.
<JonathanD> that's enough for one day.
<JonathanD> and convincing SamuraiAlba to bring bacon.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I would say we should vote for you but you live in the wrong state
<JonathanD> Vote for teddy-dbear, obviously.
<ChinnoDog> Will all those with leadership skills living in in PA please raise their hand?
<JonathanD> I haz no leadership skills.
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny for president
 * ssweeny doesn't like where this is going...
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: this might work best if we vote for someone who isn't here, so they can't say no.
<JonathanD> Who's afk?
<rmg51> I'm here
<teddy-dbear> so's I
<ChinnoDog> We could enslave ssweeny to be president like the cannibals on Pirates of the Carribean
<JonathanD> Good plan.
 * InHisName is here only so's no one picks on him
<ssweeny> i'm not sure how effective i can be seeing as most of you are on the other side of the state
<JonathanD> ssweeny: you'll be moved to the holodeck.
<InHisName> llavins ?
<ssweeny> would it help if i said you were all on the WRONG side of the state?
<ChinnoDog> We are in the WRONG state!
<JonathanD> no. I can't fit the rest of us in the holodeck
<InHisName> no, it would not
<ChinnoDog> or at least, we will be :-)
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: do not overload the holodeck relays without good cause
<JonathanD> DC isn't a state.
<ChinnoDog> Virginia is a state
<ssweeny> DC doesn't even have a vote in the house
<InHisName> gas is a state
<SamuraiAlba> I have gas :)
<JonathanD> $360 or so for chair and table rentals.
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: are you coming?
<SamuraiAlba> I would certainly like to.  408 from Millville to Philly, right?
<JonathanD> NJ?
<PennBot> hmm... NJ is closer then Thailand, JonathanD
<SamuraiAlba> yup
<JonathanD> gmaps says 55
<JonathanD> route 55, takes 55 minutes (lol?)
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: bring all your millville friends. I want to fill those chairs :)
<jedijf> ssweeny: an embedded talk would be hottt
<jedijf> see if mark will pay
<jedijf> to get you here
<ssweeny> haha
<jedijf> cheaper than budapest
<jedijf> i hope
<JonathanD> ssweeny: speak!
<JonathanD> btw you can also stay at the venue, for cheap.
<JonathanD> we're gonna basekamp at basekamp
<jedijf> lamalex: you too! a talk about being a real dev, the journey, etc
<jedijf> at least the stuff that /can/ be told
<JonathanD> If I told you, I'd have to decompile you.
<jedijf> i like just imagining how i would have played out the Spain hand....
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: perhaps you would like to prepare a small packet of bacon for each of the gift bags
<jedijf> squeeze bacon
<JonathanD> baconaise.
<ssweeny> baconated chocolate?
<SamuraiAlba> yummers :)
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: did you see the bacon T-shirt in a link I sent you a while ago?
<JonathanD> ok, SamuraiAlba, you are officially in charge of all bacon related matters at fosscon.
<SamuraiAlba> sweet.  I dont have a car
<SamuraiAlba> and my fiance' is now an ex
<SamuraiAlba> so I will be taking the bus
<JonathanD> no train?
<JonathanD> guess not :/
<SamuraiAlba> what is the date of Fosscon?
<JonathanD> July 23rd.
<jedijf> fosscon is <reply> http://fosscon.org/ JULY 23rd Be there!
<PennBot> Title: FOSSCON - Free and Open Source Software Conference Fosscon (at fosscon.org)
<jedijf> fosscon?
<PennBot> http://fosscon.org/ JULY 23rd Be there
<SamuraiAlba> OUCH
<SamuraiAlba> Sons birthday
<JonathanD> What better birthday presant than taking him to fosscon!
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<JonathanD> he can even get a cup of coffee
<JonathanD> I wonder when my coffee pots will be here.
<ChinnoDog> coffee pots?
<jedijf> is there a VIP area; if so, I'll bring my espresso machine
<jedijf> my and lyz
<jedijf> maybe JonathanD
<jedijf> :)
<JonathanD> jedijf: we don't really have an extra spot, I don't think.
<JonathanD> Maybe iron chef downstairs will give us one :p
<jedijf> JonathanD: relax; i am tesing you, which is pretty cruel down the home stretch
<jedijf> teasing
<andrew> jedijf: I intially read your typo as 'testing'
<jedijf> andrew: funny thing; me too, and i typed it
<InHisName> testing / teasing whatever floats your boat
<JonathanD> jedijf: PA will be using a table, right?
<ChinnoDog> waltman for president
<JonathanD> waltman: while you were out....
<JonathanD> you're welcome
<JonathanD> we elected you.
<waltman> Wow, I'm honored!
<waltman> Does this mean I have to install ubuntu instead of debian?
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> :(
<jedijf> JonathanD: re PA table - nah
<jedijf> JonathanD: better used with a group with soemone to show - maybe hive if they pull it together
<jedijf> s/soemone/something
<JonathanD> 100 soft pretzels @ fosscon
<waltman> yay!
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i live in the right state, just split my time almost equally with NJ
<JonathanD> I live in the state of insanity.
<JonathanD> Which is way too far from PA>
<ChinnoDog> hi BeckySanderlin_x
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-09
<BeckySanderlin_x> hi
<JonathanD> Good morning Philadelphia!
<JonathanD> well, PA rather. Wrong channel
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> your early today
<JonathanD> yup
<JonathanD> going to get josh.
<JonathanD> from summer camp
<JonathanD> and maybe have a http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/5466434969/in/set-72157625981239503/lightbox/
<PennBot> Title: Dobb's bacon cheeseburger deluxe | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<JonathanD> later
<rmg51> I'm just getting ready to go shopping
<rmg51> I don't like shopping in crowds :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> so out of curiosity what ever happened in terms of the meeting regarding reupping the loco?
<ChinnoDog> You are in charge now.
<TheEvilPhoenix> the hell i am
<ChinnoDog> Its funny that everyone finds that to be bad news.
<TheEvilPhoenix> personally
<TheEvilPhoenix> i could care less if i'm in charge
<TheEvilPhoenix> but everyone else would care
<ChinnoDog> TheEvilPhoenix for president. All for?
<ChinnoDog> o/
<pleia2> you're in DC, you don't get a vote
<ChinnoDog> If votes are limited to people in PA there won't be any votes at all.
<TheEvilPhoenix> except maybe mine
<TheEvilPhoenix> and perhaps we should make my vote count for a thousand because i am at PA's capitol 5/7 days a week
<TheEvilPhoenix> 5 out of 7 *
<JonathanD> I think you only get 5/7ths of a vote, actually.
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<JonathanD> or is it 2/7ths...
<TheEvilPhoenix> considering I live in Pennsylvania anyways
<TheEvilPhoenix> doesnt matter :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm ALWAYS in Pennsylvania
<TheEvilPhoenix> XD
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-10
<ChinnoDog> See, you are in charge by default
<pleia2> TheEvilPhoenix: regarding the meeting - no one replied on list to the email so nothing has happened yet
<TheEvilPhoenix> oic
<TheEvilPhoenix> i couldnt reply
<TheEvilPhoenix> because this system imploded x]
<TheEvilPhoenix> its back up and working... but *shrugs*
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm definitely hating on Unity
<pleia2> well you can reply at any time :)
<pleia2> the lack of replies is kinda endemic of the problem, there are plenty of folks in the state who will *come* to events (there were lots of successful ones in the philly area over the years) but not many people willing to organize and plan things
<pleia2> a bunch of us active people moved away :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think there's not much call for the LoCo anymore... nobody can organize events :/
<JonathanD> I'm active!
<TheEvilPhoenix> but that's just my opinion
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<pleia2> JonathanD: have time to plan more events? :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^ that
<JonathanD> pleia2: thats pretty much all I do, isn't it?
<pleia2> JonathanD: seems like
<JonathanD> it's my calling.
<pleia2> I'm going to work in the fact that this team is leaderless to my fosscon keynote ;)
<JonathanD> Or so I like to think.
<JonathanD> pleia2: good plan.
<TheEvilPhoenix> give the leader job to JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey now :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> or someone who lives in PA :P
<pleia2> "an example of where we need volunteers is right here in pa...."
<pleia2> :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<JonathanD> I like making events happen.
<JonathanD> I don't know about "leader job"
<TheEvilPhoenix> SO MAKE EVENTS HAPPEN
<JonathanD> Ok!
<TheEvilPhoenix> preferably out near Harrisburg :P
<JonathanD> tell me what you need?
<waltman> oh darn, wasn't blobfest today?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> the italian festival in phoenixville too
<TheEvilPhoenix> you know what I think
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think we need to arrange for some kind of FOSS awareness day
<TheEvilPhoenix> in PA
<ChinnoDog> Why does the leader have to live in PA? The calendar is sparse enough that even people who live out of state attend as much as people in state.
<pleia2> software freedom day is good for that
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: why so negative? :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> because he knows i'm right
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<ChinnoDog> I'm not negative!
<waltman> phoenixville had an italian festival the same day as blogfest?
<ChinnoDog> If someone wants to step up to the plate that isn't in PA and it gets going again then someone closer will have to do it
<pleia2> you can nom italian foods while blobbing :d
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: if someone isn't in PA they should be working in their own state, it's not really fair for someone outside the state to be running things
<waltman> I had a Wawa Hoagiefest meatball shorti for dinner tonight. Does that count?
<TheEvilPhoenix> pleia2:  when's software freedom day?
<pleia2> TheEvilPhoenix: mid september
<ChinnoDog> No leader > outsourced leader?
<TheEvilPhoenix> specific dates?
<pleia2> http://softwarefreedomday.org/ has all details
<PennBot> Title: Software Freedom Day - SFD Home (at softwarefreedomday.org)
<TheEvilPhoenix> because i might be at Penn State Harrisburg that day and might be able to rally a bunch of compsci students to hold a FOSS Awareness Day in Harrisburg :P
<pleia2> they will even send you stuff if you plan an event :)
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: yes, it gives someone in state the opportunity to become leader if they come along
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh wait you said september
<TheEvilPhoenix> then definitely :P
<pleia2> who actually lives there
<TheEvilPhoenix> well if it werent for all the duties of being horridly active, i'd be leader... but i am not active enough :P
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: this is only an "opportunity" if someone wants to do it
<pleia2> no, the opportunity exists no matter whether someone wants it or not :P
<pleia2> and the opportunity doesn't exist if someone else is doing the job
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: are you coming to fosscon?
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  where's it located?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i might be able to take a day off work :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> and when?
<JonathanD> Philly, saturday 23rd
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: it does if they can be usurped at any time by someone more qualified, i.e. living in state
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: so are you volunteering to run it from DC? :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  wish i were... but i'll be in Pittsburgh that weekend
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: maybe!
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: you wouldn't even run it when you lived in PA!
<pleia2> I tried :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  if i can get out of some obligations, though, i'll see what I can do
<TheEvilPhoenix> but *shrugs*
<JonathanD> do eet
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  easier said than done :P
<JonathanD> meh :p
<JonathanD> Sometimes stuff just has to be done, no matter how hard it seems ;)
<JonathanD> This is one of those times.
<TheEvilPhoenix> tell that to my employer, the state government :P
<JonathanD> Ok.
<JonathanD> In Harrisburg?
<JonathanD> Which dept?
<TheEvilPhoenix> you can tell the Secretary of "We don't actually care what the public thinks" located at <undisclosed coordinates>
<JonathanD> I've worked with quite a few of em.
<MutantTurkey> still gotta get my old irssi rc back...
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: nice link you sent out. linux is even on the browser... where will it go next? hah.
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning  JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> hi SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> hihi
<SamuraiAlba> Gonna try to go to the next LUG
<rmg51> I'm back
<SamuraiAlba> I'm front
 * SamuraiAlba shimmies across the dance floor
<rmg51> :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-02
<waltman> JonathanD: oops, sorry, I just realized I forgot to ping you. I'm beat.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> np, waltman
<JonathanD> waltman: I was asleep within 20 minutes of getting home anyway.
<waltman> I was pretty close to that.
<JonathanD> I'm free later this week if anything else interesting is happening :P
<JonathanD> Tonight, no car, and tomorrow, more setting up of that new office, but after that.
<waltman> I think tonight's it.
<waltman> I'd be glad to skip it. I'm quacked out.
<JonathanD> lame :p
<JonathanD> hah
<waltman> All I know is, it can't be healthy to drink that much red bull.
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> I have read it is very bad for teeth.
<waltman> They don't have a coffee pot there.
<JonathanD> I used to buy these coffee cup things for my dad.
<JonathanD> They were sealed (but mixed) coffee in a cup, with a pull tab on the bottom.
<JonathanD> You pulled the tab, and the cup heated up to just below boiling.
<JonathanD> then you shook it.
<JonathanD> (hmm, maybe it wasn't already mixed, maybe the tab somehow released both the coffee and the heat?)
<waltman> Sounds useful if you ever get stranded in your car in the middle of a blizzard.
<JonathanD> He volunteers with the fire dept so he quite liked them.
<JonathanD> He'd often be out 4+ hours directing traffic or something.
<waltman> They are right up the street from a Wawa, though.
<JonathanD> well, there ya go.
<JonathanD> is it anywhere near west?
<waltman> It's nearish to west.
<waltman> If you can figure out how to make a left turn onto Lancaster, it's a 5-10 minute drive.
<waltman> speaking of which, I need to check the map for how *I* worked around that left turn...
<waltman> Aha! I see what I did wrong.
<waltman> Sometimes people coming by train to West get off at Paoli and get a ride.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-03
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Whats up rmg51
<rmg51> as usual just us :-D
<JonathanD> So it seems.
<JonathanD> it's nice and cool right now...
<rmg51> that won't last :P
<waltman> 4:51 isn't morning. 4:51 is night.
 * waltman yawns
<InHisName> Not night any more, g'mawnin' to y'all
<waltman> InHisName speaks the truth
<InHisName> ubuntu question:  the clock and other icons on far right of top bar,  am I able to relocate them further to left ?   like 3/4 of the way rather than 100% of the way to the right ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-04
<jthan> I just got into an argument about calculus. Does that upgrade me to nerd status?
<JonathanD> 37% nerd status
<jthan> Only 37%?
<jthan> Nice.
<JonathanD> 2 more arguments, though...
<JonathanD> and you'll be 111% nerd
<jthan> Emailed the professor. I won
<InHisName> Now if you got a written admission by the prof. and frame it to hang in your bedroom......   -->more points,  JonathanD, how much should that be worth?
<JonathanD> 3.
<jthan> 4.
<InHisName> 4
<JonathanD> 5
<InHisName> s/4/5
<waltman> morning.
<JonathanD> morning.
<JonathanD> happy 4th
<rmg51> morning
<InHisName> Happy Birthday, USA !
<InHisName> ubuntu question:  the clock and other icons on far right of top bar,  am I able to relocate them further to left ?   like 3/4 of the way rather than 100% of the way to the right ?
<waltman> My freezer has picked the hottest week of the year to stop freezing things. :(
<waltman> every minute or two I hear the compressor kick in, run for about 3 seconds, then shut off.
<rmg51> InHisName: not in Unity
<waltman> At least the fridge part is still working for now.
<InHisName> check around the edge of the door for HOT surfaces.   Your condenser fan may have stopped spinning.  Then the door frame area gets real HOT fast.
<InHisName> rmg51: what is that top bar called in ubuntu?
<rmg51> the top panel
<waltman> So can fridges be repaired, or am I going to have to buy a new one?
<Sadin> waltman id just get a new one lol
<waltman> Sadin: Why is that funny?
<Sadin> waltman ive been in your situation and we tried to fix it and it ended up being a huge waste of time save yourself the hassle and get a nice new efficient one
<waltman> I just had to toss everything in my freezer.
<waltman> I wonder if Lowe's and Home Depot are open today...
<pleia2> too hot
 * pleia2 passes through to criticize the weather
<rmg51> it's only around 93
<pleia2> bleh :)
<pleia2> the plane started warming up as soon as we landed
<pleia2> 79 in manchester, nh where our flight lands, and 77 at our final destination for the day (portland, me)
<rmg51> nice and cool
<pleia2> yes :)
<rmg51> I'm nice and cool with the air on 8-)
<jthan> IdleOne: DUDE. You're alive.
<IdleOne> jthan: last I checked :)
<IdleOne> How you been ?
<jthan> Good, and yourself?
<IdleOne> I saw you doing support in #ubuntu a little while (few days?) ago :)
<IdleOne> Doing fantastic.
<jthan> Yeah - lol that's how I just knew you were alive.
<jthan> I try to stick around in there and help out here and there.
<IdleOne> Cool, we could use all the help we can get
<jthan> are you like a professional #ubuntuer?
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> what is a professional ubuntuer exactly?
<IdleOne> I knwo enough to get myself into trouble I guess
<jthan> I don't know. Someone that helps people all the time.
<IdleOne> I haven't really been doing much support since I became an op. For some reason when you become an op in #ubuntu you get the will drained out of you slowly
<jthan> I didn't know you were an op.
<IdleOne> been a while yeah
<jthan> Or an Ubuntu member, for that matter.
<IdleOne> been a while for that too
<IdleOne> i managed to fool everybody :P
<jthan> Well I disappeared for how long.
<jthan> I would like to be a member someday
<jthan> Maybe.
<IdleOne> seemed like forever
<jthan> What does membership entail?
<IdleOne> it is recognition for sustained contributions to the Ubuntu OS and community
<jthan> Not jthan
<IdleOne> you get a cool @ubuntu.com email. The right to vote for certain things.
<IdleOne> a few other little benefits. Oh, you also get the right to print your very own Ubuntu business cards
<jthan> Lol do you have some of those?
<IdleOne> the cards?, no. I never printed any.
<IdleOne> I wear my Ubuntu pride on my arm
<jthan> You have an Ubuntu tattoo? That's pretty BA
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> wiki.ubuntu.com/idleone
<jthan> Are you still in Canada?
<IdleOne> I am.
<IdleOne> store run. jthan be good in #u or I will have someone drive to your house and elbow drop you :P
<jthan> Lol
<jthan> Just remember i'm in Colorado now :-p
<IdleOne> I know people there too
<jthan> Even better. Tell them to bring me something to eat
<jthan> I'm never telling someone to PM me again from that channel :-p
<waltman> My freezer is working again! It's a miracle!
<IdleOne> jthan: it is like an offer to give them lifetime support on EVERYTHING
<IdleOne> waltman: why did it stop working in the first place?
<waltman> IdleOne: What I'm hoping is that I put a little too much into the fridge and freezer and blocked the vents.
<waltman> This has happened in the past and confused its thermostat and made everything in my fridge freeze.
<waltman> The first thing I tried was to throw a few things out and open up the space around the vents. It didn't seem to be working, but maybe I didn't wait long enough.
<waltman> There's not much in there now besides ice cubes, half a loaf of rye, and some bagels.
<waltman> The other explanation, of course, is that my compressor's going.
<waltman> I should probably clean out the freezer now while it's nearly empty.
<IdleOne> there should be a drain pan under the compressor or close by. Check to make sure the little drain hose isn't clogged
<IdleOne> often times all you need to do is defrost it, might as well give a nice cleaning, and then plug it back in.
<waltman> Well, it definitely defrosted!
<waltman> All by itself!
<waltman> Normally it's self-defrosting.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-05
<jthan> IdleOne: duh. the admin group doesn't exist anymore.
<IdleOne> don't duh me
<jthan> :-)
<IdleOne> hurts my feelers
<jthan> It's fun
<jthan> but frlz.
<jthan> can't you just add someone in visudo?
<IdleOne> probably
<jthan> There are a lot of Canadians here actually
<IdleOne> You say that like it worries you
<jthan> I love Canada
<jthan> go there every summer.. except this one
<IdleOne> our plan is to slowly over 400-500 years take over. We will ply you with bacon and maple syrup.
<pleia2> I am in almost canada
<IdleOne> pleia2: you should come visit!
<pleia2> haha, am quite busy while I'm here :)
<IdleOne> maybe some other time
<jthan> She isn't coming to visit you until she goes to prom with me. And I'm out of highschool now. So chances are slim.
<IdleOne> time to put the kids to bed.
<pleia2> :P
<InHisName> wierdest thing happened.  Power buzzed on/off a buncha times.  Floresent lights buzzed real loud.
<InHisName> 22" monitor darkened once.
<InHisName> Since batteries died in UPS, I have been plugged into wall.
<InHisName> This computer did NOT shut off at all.
<InHisName> Two others rebooted
<InHisName> Can a computer 'fancy' power supply actually "coast" thru weak or missing power for 15 seconds or more ?
<jthan> IdleOne: do you get to give out medals in #ubuntu? I want one.
<jthan> InHisName: Woo! at us
<InHisName> jthan: woo! at you,   izzat what you asked for ?
<jthan> not really. I was just clapping at the PA involvement in there
<InHisName> Amazing, us two seem to me the only 'experts' that are typing away out of 1493 'people' in there.
<InHisName> s/us/we/
<jthan> Lol.
<jthan> Tell that android guy to gtfo :-p
<jthan> How can I tell what client someone is using?
<InHisName> I guess you have to ask them.  Just like you did in ubuntu.
<jthan> I thought there was a way to tell. But, oh well.
<jthan> Some of these people kill me.
<InHisName> I just checked, its not in 'info'
<jthan> Yeah, I did the same.  I love doing Ubuntu support without having Ubuntu :-p Makes it fun
<InHisName> what os you running tonight while answering ubuntu questions ?
<jthan> I'm on OS X and shelled into my linode which has gentoo on it
<InHisName> fancy shmancy answer, jthan
<InHisName> one mac and 2 linux's and 0 windows.   Nice combo
<jthan> I try.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<waltman> Morning!
<x1k> anyone near Williamsport?
<InHisName> I'm much closer to Warminster
<x1k> cool
<InHisName> when someone give me a link to reddit.com   I get just white page with text and links, NO graphics of any kind.  I did a massive clean up of firefox temporary stuff and must have deleted something important.  How can I fix it back ?
<InHisName> I used ubuntu-tweak to clean up cruft on firefox and other things.
<Sadin> InHisName whats your issue?
<Sadin> You probably just emptied the CSS and Cache files so the page didnt reload them? Kill the firefox proccess and manually enter reddit.com in your url bar and it should fetch all the files again
<InHisName> Makes sense, must be a way to tell a page to load EVERYTHING ?
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: like to override cach?
<MutantTurkey> thatd be nice
<Sadin> Eh cache does well in some cases
<Sadin> in some its needed
<Sadin> Sometimes people just fucking bloat their CSS files to no end....
<teddy-dbear> hey,no potty mouth around the teddy bear =-O
<Sadin> freaking*
<Sadin> :)
<Sadin> sowies
<InHisName> I poked around page info on firefox and found 7 cookies for reddit.com.
<InHisName> I tossed my cookies.
<InHisName> Still reddit.com wont play right, yet.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-06
<locodir-user> Hello im new to ubuntu, i want to be more involved where can i start, there is no LoCo team for Delaware
<JonathanD> Hey locodir-user
<locodir-user> Hey
<JonathanD> From DE eh?
<locodir-user> yes
<JonathanD> Howdy :P
<locodir-user> hello again, can you assist me please?
<JonathanD> You want to start a loco?
<JonathanD> pleia2: hey. Meet locodir-user
<JonathanD> locodir-user: I don't think I can help you directly. But pleia2 might be able to. Or jedijf
<JonathanD> So stick around for a while?
<locodir-user> ok, so just wait?
<JonathanD> For now, yes.
<JonathanD> locodir-user: or PM me an email addy. and I'll see that someone gets back to you.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Monring
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> MORNING
<teddy-dbear> wrong key.......again
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<jedijf> so if someone pm's me with "jeff?" should i respond?
<rmg51> depends ob why they are
<waltman> Note to self: Never tell Mom I'm low on coffee.
<waltman> She got a can of crappy Wegmans coffee when her Keurig was broken and unloaded it on me yesterday.
<waltman> In the interest of science I tried it out this morning, and there's definitely a difference between a $3 can of coffee and an $8 bag o' beans.
<waltman> Does this mean I'm a coffee snob?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<waltman> It's kind of a shame. I could save a lot of time and money buying the cheap stuff.
<InHisName> I wonder if Aldi's would sell you a bag of their for only $2 and you could save even more than Wegman's. Unless you publicly confess to being stuck as a coffee snob.
<waltman> No, I'd much rather go to the coffee roaster at my farmers market and pay $6 for half a pound of their beans.
<JonathanD> waltman: you call yourself a coffee snob?
<JonathanD> You're not even flying to south america for your beans.
<waltman> I know someone who roasts his own beans.
<JonathanD> You should grow your own beans.
<waltman> My coffee snobbery extends to buying whole beans and grinding them in my little braun grinder.
<waltman> It's possible I added too many grounds. I'm used to measuring beans, not grounds.
<waltman> maybe 4 scoops of beans == 3 scoops of grounds?
<JonathanD> waltman: that seems easy enough to determine.
<JonathanD> weigh them.
<JonathanD> once ground
<waltman> I need to buy a kitchen scale first.
<JonathanD> you could make a scale for less-scientificly accurate uses.
<waltman> It's a bit stronger, but the taste is definitely inferior.
<JonathanD> Does it have subtle berry flavouring and strong overtones of chocolate?
<waltman> No and no.
<JonathanD> waltman: in reviewing your coffee snobbery, I decided to search for some amusing wine descriptions
<JonathanD> I came across this.
<JonathanD> http://www.tolosawinery.com/blog/tag/funny-descriptions-of-wine/
<JonathanD> "Vile, but not in a bad way."
<waltman> "It's a loquatious little wine..."
<JonathanD> waltman: you should write coffee reviews and use silly analogies and turns of phrase that really impart no additional meaning, like those guys do.
<waltman> Personally after adding sugar and a little half and half to coffee, I have a hard time detecting all those subtle differences.  But there's a big difference between good and bad.
<waltman> It's easier with wine.
<waltman> I have a hard time telling the difference between the different starbucks roasts, but I can tell the difference between starbucks, wawa, dunkin donuts, and the mud they have at my diner.
<pleia2> JonathanD: btw, you're welcome to give folks my email address (I'm traveling this week so totally missed the person from last night)
<jedijf> e called me jeff, so pleia2 will handle this one
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> pleia2: ok :)
<JonathanD> He called you jeff?
<jedijf> i just emailed them.....he emailed jeff too
<jedijf> waltman: mud...minellas...probably lacas - the best mud you can have
<waltman> jedijf: It's ok, but the stuff you get at cafes is a LOT better.
<MutantTurkey> Ayo the airconditioning is broken at my work
<MutantTurkey> so i am going home
<MutantTurkey> I thought it would go out for lunch
<MutantTurkey> though
<MutantTurkey> any places to recommend?
<MutantTurkey> Needs to be within reasonble distance of 30th street
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: recommends?
<JonathanD> I don't know many places in that area.
<MutantTurkey> I mean I am well within the distance of center city
<MutantTurkey> I can walk to city hall in like 15 minutes
<MutantTurkey> and I have a scooter
<JonathanD> reading term, then, always ::P
<MutantTurkey> damn
<MutantTurkey> its back on
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> hmmm
<JonathanD> thats a good idea.
<JonathanD> if the AC shut off we'd have to leave right...
 * JonathanD gets a hammer.
<MutantTurkey> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/w4gkg/which_famous_quotes_would_take_on_a_totally/
<MutantTurkey> funniest threads in along time
<waltman> "You can't handle the truth!" -- Fox news anchor
<jthan> waltman: It would appear that perhaps they think we're them
<IdleOne> Gte off your windows install and help us right!
<jthan> Lol
<jthan> That was bad, eh? :-p
<IdleOne> and for the record. Pici saw me tell you too
<IdleOne> jthan: happens more often then you would think that people forget the install option
<jthan> I can't be perfect /all/ of the time.
<IdleOne> You're doing it wrong if not.
<jthan> I could have told him to emerge libntfs-dev
<IdleOne> lol
<Pici> It happens... ;)
<IdleOne> and to avoid the "I'm getting permission denied" error remeber to tell the sudo apt-get blahdi blah-blah
<IdleOne> the sudo part is so important.
<jthan> orly?
<IdleOne> I find it easier to spell things out. Why answer three questions when you can address them all in one command
<jthan> Me too. On a good day
<IdleOne> anyway, thank you for helping.
<jthan> It's a pleasure.  It gives me something to do from time to time and USUALLY I'm of some value.
<IdleOne> So, what you doing in Colorado anyway?
<InHisName> sniffing fires
<IdleOne> hah
<jthan> I'm taking 6 weeks worth of classes for some program which promotes diversity. I guess they neeed a white guy.  So for completing it I get $1000/scholarship per semester and a $500 stipend.
<IdleOne> That isn't funny, sorry. Forest fires are serious business
<IdleOne> ah, cool. paid to study
<InHisName> So, jthan, you're the token white guy and eveyone else is gal or other colors ?
<jthan> Mostly. And a lot of the guys are actually from out of the country. It's frustrating sometimes because they aren't on the same page in terms of etiquette / knowledge. I am often the "goto" guy for just about everything. It's hard to remain patient.
<InHisName> they re out of their culture. They may not know their own culture that well either.
<jthan> Poor derbie has ten people yelling in his face.
<jthan> Off to lunch/class
<jthan> Later skaters.
<waltman> "Soylent Green is people!" -- Hannibal Lecter
<abimael> Hello
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-07
<abimael> hello
<rmg51> hi
<abimael> how are you?
<rmg51> good
<rmg51> nd you?
<rmg51> what happened to my a?
<abimael> great, thanks. I believe im awaiting launchpad team approval. Posted to forum and all, live in DE, new to ubuntu, learning python and decided to join PA LoCo
<abimael> Of Course, only because there is no LoCo team right now for Delaware, but I really hope I can meet some people and be able to learn from them, while i do my own studying, you know?
<rmg51> may as well, since there doesn't seem to be  De team
<rmg51> we have had a few from DE in here before
<abimael> oh ok, well thats great, your in DE too?
<rmg51> not me
<rmg51> we let just about any one join our team
<abimael> oh ok, is that a bad thing?
<rmg51> not really
<abimael> oh ok
<rmg51> those who now live out of state once lived here
<rmg51> they just love us so much they just can't leave us ;-)
<abimael> :-)
<rmg51> anyway...... welcome to the team
<rmg51> feel free to hang out here
<abimael> thank you
<rmg51> maybe others will wake up and chat with you
<rmg51> I have some things to do so I will be away from my laptop
<abimael> yeah hopefully, k thanks
<abimael> how can i start contributing to ubuntu? i see all these developers adding codes and fixing bugs, how can i do something like this?
<jthan> abimael: There are lots of ways to get involved.  You can become involved physically by going to LoCo events.  You should look out for bug jam every year.  You can work on documentation.  Or triaging bugs.
<jthan> If you'd rather be working on the programming end of things.. most people stick with a single project or two at first to get their feet wet and see how it goes.
<abimael> ok. should I be specifically proficient in a certain area and look for certain projects that fit my preference?
<jthan> Well - do you already know a certain programming language?
<abimael> im learning python right now, thru LEARN PYTHON the hard way and reading O'Reillys
<JonathanD> abimael: are you a philadelphian?
<jthan> JonathanD: Don't steal my thunder :-p
<JonathanD> jthan: I'm just going to invite him to fosscon ;)
<jthan> Fine, fine.
<JonathanD> But I'll let you do it.
<abimael> no, Delawarean, but funny enough me and my fiancee were looking into moving up there once i get a few certs under my belt
<jthan> Actually you better since I don't know anything about it. Lol. I just like to sass my elders.
<JonathanD> jthan: it is my sworn duty to invite everyone to fosscon.
<abimael> i already got my tickets for FOSSCON
<jthan> Good.
<JonathanD> abimael: well, there you go. Lots of ubuntu-pa people will be there.
<abimael> unfortunately, i wasnt able to support right now but hopefully i can once the event comes
<JonathanD> abimael: thats ok :)
<JonathanD> showing up is supporting!
<jthan> So. You're on your way by learning Python.  Which, by the way, is a great language. If you ever hit any snags I can try to help you.  I used to be fairly proficient in the language.
<jthan> I recommend picking a project you like (even better if it is written in python) and start triaging bugs / working on documentation if you can. This is how most people get started.
<jthan> abimael: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<abimael> cool, thats great.
<jthan> oops.
<abimael>  Yeah ive been trying to read up as much as possible and do my codes, Im only on simple stuff right now but thats the basis
<abimael> hey, so how do I know what project or bugs are python written? and how would I like fix it and send the modified code? Im still so new to how this all works
<jthan> That link I gave you should cover a whole lot of that. You're going to want to especially read about Launchpad and sign up for an account.
<abimael> yeah, im signed up for launchpad, signed codeofconduct and all that
<abimael> ok cool, sounds great, thank you
<jedijf> abimael: i think you were approved: valle-e08 approved by freelancer317
<abimael> jedijf: yes, i was. Thank you
<jthan> abimael: So you should practice! Triage a bug!
<abimael> I'm still learning, not sure if I'm ready yet. Im reading the documentation on Launchpad and ContributeToUbuntu
<abimael> Still trying to understand how this all works
<jedijf> abimael: i sent you the fosscon link too
<abimael> I already got my tickets
<abimael> thanks
<jthan> abimael: got your email too ;-)
<abimael> Yes, Thank you. Im excited. Trying to tackle python so that I can be able to contribute and exercise what I've learned
<jedijf> abimael: it's so exciting, and there are many different avenues you can take - answering questions on askubuntu
<jthan> It's funny. The first time I joined this channel was when I wanted to learn to program. So I spoke with kejava (who is.. alive but never here. He's off being a dad) and I learned Python
<JonathanD> Running out of battery.
<jedijf> triaging is a good way to find projects that you may like working with more permenantly
<abimael> yeah, and I've been on here and ubuntuforums as well. Yeah, that's awesome.
<jedijf> you could do an "Ubuntu Hour" somewhere
<jedijf> feel free to use our mailing list and forums to announce it
<abimael> what do you mean by that?
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour/
<jedijf> Wilmington U, so you could do Golden pigeon diner or whatever the new name is
<jedijf> abners
<jedijf> arners my bad
<JonathanD> night folks.
<jedijf> night JonathanD
<abimael> Yeah, thats awesome. night JonathanD
<jedijf> last year at wilington U there was a bsides...gonna be another in november, just don't have location yet
<abimael> cool, gotta question. Since im focusing on python, How would I know which projects are python based so that I could try to focus on those?
<jthan> Hold on..
<jedijf> it's there on the bug page
<jthan> abimael: Here are /some/
<jthan> http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonProjects
<jthan> But yes, there are more on the bug page sorted by language I believe.
<jedijf> korrect
<jedijf> you can filter
<abimael> oh ok, just a matter of correct searching
<jedijf> i only want python apps written by devs who wear chartreuse socks
<jthan> I want a pair of kevlar socks
<jedijf> my rasperry pi came today and it's grand daughter weekend
<jthan> Better get some toys for her.
<jedijf> we're going to see dinosaurs tomorrow
<abimael> raspberry pi??
<jedijf> yeah, we did an unboxing at hive76 last sunday
<jedijf> i should actually blog about it
<abimael> I really am wishing I lived in PA, and YES you should
<jedijf> abimael: are you in/near wilmington
<abimael> No, used to live in Wilmington, Im down in Dover for now
<jthan> IdleOne: geez.
<IdleOne> what?
<jthan> That guy is a little hard pressed
<IdleOne> more specific please?
<jthan> The op.. who kicked angryspam whats his face.
<jthan> I don't want to name names :-p
<IdleOne> well, all I can say is that if you feel something is unjust you should speak up.
<jthan> Well people that don't sit on irc all day don't know what's not acceptable. Kicking them with no warning isn't going to help.
<IdleOne> You have a point there.
<IdleOne> But the person you are standing up for has a cloak and registered account on this network. they clearly have some clue about IRC and should know that you are supposed to read the entry messages when you join a channel.
<IdleOne> the !guidelines are in that message
<jthan> Truth. I think he was trying to be light hearted but <op> took it the wrong way.
<IdleOne> I agree.
<jthan> *frustrated*
<IdleOne> heya x1k
<x1k> :-)
<x1k> anyone in the Williamsport area? or within an hour drive or so?
<IdleOne> So, as far as what is going on in PA LoCo wise I am not really sure. I don't live in PA anymore but there is a mailing list for the LoCo you could jump on and ask/volunteer to help out with any events
<IdleOne> You can always organize something in your area also. Ubuntu hours are a great way to spread the Ubuntu love https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour/
<x1k> thanks idle!
<IdleOne> !lists
<IdleOne> err
<x1k> i don't want to downplay IRC support, but i feel like i could be doing something more productive ubuntu-community-wise
<IdleOne> http://lists.ubuntu.com is where you can find all the mailing lists for ubuntu
<IdleOne> IRC contribution is a one of the things the Membership board looks at but not all Ubuntu members use IRC
<x1k> it's unfortunately a dying breed
<IdleOne> IRC dying?
<IdleOne> As long as there are real geeks there will be IRC
<x1k> i mean in new-user support
<x1k> i absolutely love irc
<x1k> but, if i was born in the mid-90's and am just getting into linux and having a problem, my first reaction wouldn't be to figure out how to connect to an irc channel
<x1k> that's where #ubuntu-doc and AskUbuntu come in
<x1k> hey abimael
<abimael> heyy x1k
<x1k> PA loco still going to FOSSCON 12 for an installfest? just checked an old email address and it's got a large archive of ubuntu-us-pa mailing list messages...
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> x1k: yes
<jedijf> x1k: come on down!
<jedijf> lend a hand
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> mmm bacon...
<SamuraiAlba> Ea sucks.  That is all
<JonathanD> Yes
<waltman> Morning.
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
<TheLordOfTime> i should have slept in
 * TheLordOfTime is TIRED
<x1k> jedijf: JonathanD: hey thanks... just got up, sorry lol
<x1k> never been to FOSSCON before.. seems cool
<abimael> me neither, can't wait
<TheLordOfTime> fosscon still in philly?
<rmg51> yep
<TheLordOfTime> when?  i might be able to get off work to stop over in philly for fosscon (unless its a bazillion degrees there)
<x1k> its aug 11
<x1k> what area are you coming from?
<x1k> fosscon.org
<TheLordOfTime> x1k:  pittsburgh :P
<JonathanD> TheLordOfTime: just across the street then ;)
<x1k> JonathanD: TheLordOfTime: i'm in the Williamsport area, let me know when you are coming by lol
<JonathanD> To williamsport?
<JonathanD> I haven't been there in ages.
<x1k> you haven't missed much since
<JonathanD> heh :)
<TheLordOfTime> JonathanD:  heh, indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> x1k:  will do, if i'm out that way
<TheLordOfTime> depends on how screwy my schedule is
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-08
<abimael> hello world :-)
<abimael> Hello world!!!!!!!!
<jthan> ZOMG IF YOU GUYS DIDN'T SEE SPIDERMAN YOU REALLY GOTTA DO IT. That's all I got for you. Good night, east coast.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> I think they should forget about sequels and just keep remaking Spidey's origin story over and over again.
<waltman> Next time should be anime. Or maybe an interpretive dance.
<waltman> Also, morning.
<rmg51> waltman: they probably will
<rmg51> why add new characters when you can just get new actors to play the same ones over and over again
<abimael> PA, wake up!!! :-)
<rmg51> it would be nice if people would stick round long enough for some one to respond :-/
<MutantTurkey> this paper i am working on - the code is written in like 6 languages
<MutantTurkey> well let me count
<MutantTurkey> C, Objective-C, C++, Java, Matlab
<MutantTurkey> yuck
<MutantTurkey> then bash scripting and excel wtf
<waltman> MutantTurkey: impressive!
<MutantTurkey> its terrible...
<waltman> gotta toss in some perl or python!
<MutantTurkey> though I've eliminated all of the ObjC
<MutantTurkey> did i mention it depended on quicktime as wellL
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> hopefully i can get rid of the MatLab stuff and java stuff
<MutantTurkey> i just dont understand why someone would use that many different languages when everything could be computed with one
<MutantTurkey> the only exception being matlab which does have a special purpose
<MutantTurkey> I want to remap ALT j,k,l,; to up down left right for X11 but i cant figure it out
<MutantTurkey> I wish more people used vim bindings rather than emacs
<MutantTurkey> :[
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-01
<waltman> For the record, I blamed JonathanD for our bad weather, not pleia2.
<ProfessorKaos64> anyone have an opinion on XBMC performance of RaspBMC vs. Ouya?
<waltman> Wow, I'm at like 35 KB/sec downloading from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ on my linode.
<jjmiv> heh
<jjmiv> i need to redo my linode
<jjmiv> i should probably copy the apache confs first. hmm
<ProfessorKaos64> Sorry If I am naive, but what is linode
<rmg51> https://www.linode.com/?gclid=CJ_a_fegjbgCFcGe4AodGncAyg
<rmg51> ProfessorKaos64: ^
<waltman> They provide virtual linux machines. Basically you pay $20/month and you get a small linux box on the net with a fast pipe and a static ip.
<ProfessorKaos64> Nice..
<ProfessorKaos64> Very cool
<ProfessorKaos64> Ill have to check that out in the morning with a cup o' joe
<waltman> They're very good friends of open source. I've got about 10 of their t shirts. :)
<ProfessorKaos64> Nice, def. will check it out
<ProfessorKaos64> I just got a new Linux shirt today
<ProfessorKaos64> but I think I will start making my own
<pleia2> the website for this team runs on a linode they donated to us
<ProfessorKaos64> on zazzle etc
<ProfessorKaos64> Sweet
<pleia2> ubuntupennsylvania.org
<ProfessorKaos64> have it bookmarked :)
<pleia2> they take care of us :)
<ProfessorKaos64> Although I am mainly a Mint user
<pleia2> good folks
<ProfessorKaos64> Does that make me a bad man?
<ProfessorKaos64> ha
<waltman> ProfessorKaos64: yes.
<pleia2> no, but you are in an ubuntu channel, so don't be surprised when we give you ubuntu links ;)
<waltman> ok, no.
<ProfessorKaos64> :(
<ProfessorKaos64> I know I know
<ProfessorKaos64> It's mainly a gnome thing
<ProfessorKaos64> I just like cinnamon
<rmg51> or Unity
<ProfessorKaos64> They are essentially interchangable software wise
<ProfessorKaos64> etc
<waltman> ProfessorKaos64: Who am I to talk? I spent the morning watching videos from wwdc. :)
<ProfessorKaos64> nice waltman
<ProfessorKaos64> We all love linux, I did start out on various distros and used Ubuntu unitl 10.04
<pleia2> waltman: I saw the apple store in manhattan
<ProfessorKaos64> The manhattan store is awesome
<pleia2> was trying to find the FAO Schwarz, which is right behind it
<waltman> which one? the glass one up on 5th ave, or the one in grand central station?
<ProfessorKaos64> I felt bad when I switched to Plex mainly instead of XBMC too, but I'm glad I did
<pleia2> glass one on 5th
<ProfessorKaos64> The glass one
<pleia2> I didn't go in it
<ProfessorKaos64> Its always* packed
<waltman> I've heard the one in grand central's pretty cool, too.
<waltman> the newly remodeled one in the king of prussia mall's pretty awesome
<waltman> it's ginormous, and it's right next door to the Tesla store :)
<pleia2> the SF store is pretty spiffy, but aside from not really liking Apple, their staff is a bunch of snobs
<ProfessorKaos64> True
<ProfessorKaos64> The elevator was the only cool part
<ProfessorKaos64> :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it looked cool
 * pleia2 preferred the real toy store
<waltman> I recently learned that there's a second keynote just for devs where they talk about the *real* stuff that's changed. :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I am tired :(
<ProfessorKaos64> "Android"
<rmg51> pleia2: it's still early
<waltman> tell you the truth, I don't get all that excited about apple stores. they all sell the same stuff. the one up on 5th ave is pretty, but unless I'm buying something I don't have any reason to go into there.
<ProfessorKaos64> I'm still screwing around with the Roku I got
<ProfessorKaos64> I am on a Mac pro right now
<pleia2> rmg51: here it is :\
<ProfessorKaos64> Running Mint
<ProfessorKaos64> :)
<ProfessorKaos64> I just thought it was a solid hardware piece, then took mac os x off
<pleia2> I have a MBP, but now that my fitbit syncs with my phone I never use it
<pleia2> waltman: 25k steps!!!
<pleia2> (yesterday)
<waltman> yow!
<ProfessorKaos64> Although I have yet to get a reliable method for brightness control
<ProfessorKaos64> Fedora 19 beta works perfect though
<waltman> I barely got 15k for saturday *AND* sunday :(
<pleia2> waltman: lost1 was mad, my fitbit is on west coast time so I continued getting points well after midnight
 * pleia2 cheating
<waltman> heh
 * pleia2 grumbles about having to get on the work vpn to look up holidays
<ProfessorKaos64> I am trying to find a reason to switch back to XBMC, but so far have yet to find one
<ProfessorKaos64> pleia2: thankfully citrix receiver for Xenapp works great on Linux
 * waltman wonders if Drexel's closed on Friday
<pleia2> ProfessorKaos64: HP uses openvpn, so it works fine in linux
<waltman> doesn't look like it :(
<ProfessorKaos64> pleia2: meant no disrespect, it is just what our hospital uses
<ProfessorKaos64> I work for a "major" pennsylvania hospital
<ProfessorKaos64> wink wink
<pleia2> heh :)
<ProfessorKaos64> I can neither confirm nor deny it is the biggest
<waltman> ProfessorKaos64: but not, I'm guessing, a "private" hospital
<ProfessorKaos64> Not sure what you mean by private
<ProfessorKaos64> Still "non profit"
<ProfessorKaos64> very loosly me thinks
<pleia2> heh, yeah, I just get off on the 4th
<ProfessorKaos64> Same here
<ProfessorKaos64> then I have to work fri, then to the outdoors at the parents cabin
<ProfessorKaos64> bummer, but I have to save my PTO
<waltman> ProfessorKaos64: I meant what one "general"ly means by "private"
<ProfessorKaos64> I suppose, all I can say is it's the biggest hospital in Pa
<waltman> or maybe I'm completely guessing wrong :)
<pleia2> I don't actually have plans and I like my job (and work from home anyway), days off are just nice because I can go on adventures ;)
<ProfessorKaos64> :)
<ProfessorKaos64> Pinapple Express is on crackle, not a bad free channel for the Roku
<MobileTurkey> ProfessorKaos64: xbmc works fine on my Rasp, but it definitely chews up the cpu
<MobileTurkey> video acceleration is seamless though
<ProfessorKaos64> MobileTurkey: I know I have used it a ton, but often it leaves me unsatisfied with its performance on 1080p videos among other things.
<ProfessorKaos64> I know you can load netflix with the bluecop repo
<MobileTurkey> ah I haven't the need with my old tv :-)
<MobileTurkey> that'd be sweet
<ProfessorKaos64> But Plex just transcodes like no other beast on this planet
<MobileTurkey> I just started using amazon prime with my xbox so 'm on that for a while
<MobileTurkey> anyone going to the Jul 4th show on the parkway?
<ProfessorKaos64> I don't know how the hardware decoding is so amazing on the Roku, but it is slick
<ProfessorKaos64> What show
<ProfessorKaos64> ?
<waltman> They just added ESPN3 to my apple tv, and I wasted far too much time this weekend watching cricket.
<ProfessorKaos64> ha
<MobileTurkey> http://www.visitphilly.com/articles/philadelphia/fourth-of-july-in-philadelphia-wawa-welcome-america/
<MobileTurkey> 'party on the parkway'
<MobileTurkey> John Mayer is playing... giant concert
<waltman> The best part was yesterday. This match was coming from Kingston, Jamaica. It was being sponsored by the Jamaican tourist board, and these attractive young ladies who were basically the Jamaican bikini team were on hand.
<MobileTurkey> every year is a lot of fun
<MobileTurkey> http://www.visitphilly.com/events/philadelphia/july-4th-festival-concert-and-fireworks/
<ProfessorKaos64> Ah, sorry Im central Pa
<MobileTurkey> 'largest free concert'
<MobileTurkey> ah o well!
<ProfessorKaos64> I will be there for Fosscon as my next trip to philly
<ProfessorKaos64> and chinatown the day after
<ProfessorKaos64> Italian market
<waltman> The cameras kept cutting over to them every time there was a lull in the action, and there are a LOT of lulls in the action in cricket.
<ProfessorKaos64> etc
<waltman> And the announcers kept trying to comment on them using the same hushed tones they normally use for the match.
<waltman> "Lovely wildlife here in the West Indies." "Yes, especially the birds."
<waltman> then when they got tired of the young ladies, they starting talking about all the delicious food you could buy there.
<ProfessorKaos64> nice
<ProfessorKaos64> Next up I have the Indycar 400 in the Poconos
<waltman> Nice! Do you know if they're doing the triangle or the road course?
<ProfessorKaos64> I can look up my ticket , hold on
<ProfessorKaos64> http://www.poconoraceway.com/pocono-raceway-tickets-pocono-indycar-400-weekend-schedule.html
<ProfessorKaos64> Looks like the triangle
<ProfessorKaos64> Closest i'll get to F1
<ProfessorKaos64> Other than the US grand prix, which would be nice to see at some point
<MobileTurkey> tokens go up tomorrow btw... 1,80
<waltman> I flew right over the Circuit of the Americas on my way home from Austin last month.
<MobileTurkey> you can still get them online now for 1.55
<MobileTurkey> @ shop.septa.org
<waltman> yeah, my trailpass went up :(
<waltman> wow, free minigolf on the porch at 30th st station every day in July!
<ProfessorKaos64> nice...
<ProfessorKaos64> Gotta love septa :)
<MobileTurkey> waltman: I challenge you!
<waltman> Andy's lab vs Gail's lab!
<MobileTurkey> bring it...
<MobileTurkey> me and cricket will take you down
<waltman> hah!
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<MutantTurkey> zzz biking to work in the rain was a bad idea
<MutantTurkey> pants look like crap... but I brought a spare!
<ChinnoDog> It is raining here too. I got wet when I went to Dunkin this morning.
<MutantTurkey> I hope it isn't raining thrusday.
<MutantTurkey> I hope it isn't rain thur thrusday
<ChinnoDog> My new apt is so high I get 4G on my phone. I can't get 4G anywhere nearby on the ground.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: how many stories is ti?
<MutantTurkey> grr, I am readjusting to my work keyboard after working from home
<MutantTurkey> dis is what I need: http://www.cs.grinnell.edu/drupal6/sites/default/files/museum/Dell_Quietkey_Keyboard.jpg
<ChinnoDog> I am on the 15th floor and it is the top of a hill.
<ChinnoDog> The 4G up here feels faster than my cable Internet downstairs.
<MutantTurkey> yeah around 30th street I get amazing bandwidth... faster than at my home
<waltman> wifi at drexel (dragonfly3) is faster than my wired comcast nets at home.
<MutantTurkey> dragonfly3 and most other networks similar don't play nicely with my laptop
<waltman> no?
<waltman> df3 ROCKS my old macbook
<MutantTurkey> i've got a crappy wireless card in my thinkpad
<MutantTurkey> acidentally got it instead of the awesomely supported intel
<MutantTurkey> but lately it's been better
<ChinnoDog> You could replace it
<ChinnoDog> I saw an N minipci card on Amazon a few weeks ago I was considering buying to upgrade my T400
<MutantTurkey> yeah they are cheap
<MutantTurkey> I have a 1080p broadcom decoder I was thinking about putting in it
<ChinnoDog> Your laptop is too slow for software decoding?
<MutantTurkey> yeah....
<MutantTurkey> i have no idea why
<MutantTurkey> no it's not that
<MutantTurkey> it's just like.... hsync is f'd up or something
<MutantTurkey> i meant putting my broadcom decoder in my intel atom sorry!
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You should just get one of those new macbook airs. 12 hours of battery life, so you won't have to worry about micromanaging your disk activity any more. :)
<waltman> also they're light enough to pick up with turkey wings. :)
<MutantTurkey> macbook airs are a piece of junk
<MutantTurkey> my roommate has one
<MutantTurkey> to small to type on, to small of a screen to bother with, battery life on his certainly isn't 12 hours, and touchpad is a pita, using OSX is a pita,
<MutantTurkey> no ethernet ports
<MutantTurkey> no ports of anykind really!
<MutantTurkey> undervolted and underpowered
<MutantTurkey> now an X230, small, has all the ports, all the power, a really good matte screen, excellent keyboard...
<MutantTurkey> actual 12 hour battery life
<ChinnoDog> Low resolution screen
<ChinnoDog> I'd rather have X1 carbon. Wish it came in quad core.
<MutantTurkey> low resolution? they have the 1600,900 now right?
<MutantTurkey> X1 carbon is sexy
<MutantTurkey> but...
<MutantTurkey> expensive
<ChinnoDog> They have 1600x900 now? Last I checked the X230 resolution was lower.
<ChinnoDog> I like watching all the little people on the street.
<MutantTurkey> oh maybe not
<MutantTurkey> they do have a higher def option though
<MutantTurkey> maybe better colors?
<MutantTurkey> IPS I tihnk
<waltman> I'd suspect the 13" mba to have a reasonable keyboard and screen size.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> maybe
<MutantTurkey> then how is it an AIr?
<MutantTurkey> air?
<MutantTurkey> if it's so big!
<waltman> Because it's < 3 lbs and is thin enough to give you a paper cut? :)
<MutantTurkey> and so is the x230...
<MutantTurkey> does it have 4G capability? is it rugged to stand hundreds of hours of heavy usage?
<MutantTurkey> does it allow you to swap batteries?
<MutantTurkey> or futhermore, swap anything?
<MutantTurkey> i don't trust a computer with all soldered on components...
<MutantTurkey> waltman: btw, have you ever used Octave?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: a few times
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<teddy-dbear> woof
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-02
<ProfessorKaos64> got my personal backup script done, here is the script:  simple but it works well, and I love rsync to death, what does anyone here use to backup?  http://pastebin.com/UCdZhazq
<rmg51> http://sourceforge.net/projects/freefilesync/
<ProfessorKaos64> cool I'll check that out, thanks rmg51
<rmg51> works in Windows as well
<ProfessorKaos64> I could tell, it looks like a qt app
<ProfessorKaos64> ewww im lazy, compiling from source blarg haha.  Well it will be interesting to test a few others have given me, but I probably will end back with rsync ha
<rmg51> Morning
<ProfessorKaos64> morning rmg51
<JonathanD> Howdy ProfessorKaos64
<ProfessorKaos64> morning
<ProfessorKaos64> It will not stop raining, this is not the amazon
<ProfessorKaos64> take the rain to the west
<JonathanD> I jogged this morning and was rain-free for the duration.
<ProfessorKaos64> I wish I could job long term, I dont mind it, but the impact on my bad back builds up over time and gets pretty sore.  I don't mind doing 5ks, some 10ks at times, but running every day is hard
<ProfessorKaos64> In that respect I am a huge mountain biker
<ProfessorKaos64> Makes me feel free
<ProfessorKaos64> btw I am still* mulling around rsnapshot over rsync  ugh
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTurkey> mornin'
<MutantTurkey> watched Silence Of The Lambs yesterday
<MutantTurkey> sealed the deal with me and Jodie...
<MutantTurkey> she's awesome!
<ChinnoDog> You have several more movies to watch if that was the first one you've seen in the series.
<rmg51> MutantTurkey: try The Accused
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: I think I might have seen parts of it..
<MutantTurkey> was the sequel to Silence good?
<MutantTurkey> Saw it had some notable people, ridley scott, and han zimmer...
<rmg51> nothing is as good as the original
<rmg51> MobileTurkey: watch the whole movie this time
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: will do
<waltman> MutantTurkey: then watch Bad News Bears :)
<rmg51> Taxi Driver
<ChinnoDog> Bad News Bears is so old
<waltman> but so awesome!
<rmg51> Foxes
<ChinnoDog> I liked Howard the Duck.
<ssweeny> who didn't like howard the duck? it's a classic
<pleia2> I never saw it
<jedijf>  fail
<jedijf> howard_the_duck++
<JonathanD> never heard of it
<ssweeny> lea thompson's best role
<teddy-dbear> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091225/?ref_=sr_5
<jedijf> ssweeny++
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: You should watch it. Keep in mind it was released in 1986 though.
<pleia2> it doesn't sound like something I'd enjoy (which is why I've avoided it ;))
<ChinnoDog> How could anyone not enjoy ducks from outer space?
<JonathanD> pleia2: do you want a pack of penquin playing cards?
<JonathanD> I found a bag of them in the basement.
<JonathanD> a bag of several packs that is.
<pleia2> JonathanD: yes
<JonathanD> I shall save you one.
<pleia2> ty <3
<JonathanD> I'm pretty sure we had you in mind when we nabbed them.
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> I'm also pretty sure i emptied out the inventory of penguin playing cards of the store that day.
<JonathanD> They had some other animals but I think I took all the penguins :)
<JonathanD> iirc it was redners in phoenixville.
<ProfessorKaos64> giving Debian testing another go, I remember liking it a lot
<ProfessorKaos64> since it is what Ubuntu is partially at least from
<TheLordOfTime> Ubuntu is partially based on unstable too
<TheLordOfTime> moreso testing, but some stuff gets in from unstable
<TheLordOfTime> usually nothing automatic, but still
<ProfessorKaos64> ah
<ProfessorKaos64> Cool to know
<ProfessorKaos64> Thanks
<TheLordOfTime> usually things in Universe (if you care)\
<TheLordOfTime> most of the stuff I use ends up being in Universe, and I end up asking to have it synced or merged from Debian unstable into the dev version of Ubuntu xD
<ProfessorKaos64> lol , thats the beauty of this OS, i love choice
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<ProfessorKaos64> Errr, I should say Kernel :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-03
<ProfessorKaos64> I just spend 2 hours installing Debian 7, proprietary software drivers, other software, and best of all?  over an HOUR to get steam installed....  It is so convuluted on Debian its bonkers.  But I got it working!!!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<ProfessorKaos64> gmorning
<ProfessorKaos64> man, am I tired
<ProfessorKaos64> morning, again
<JonathanD> Hi
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> just the usual morning routine
<JonathanD> Nicer out.
<JonathanD> I ran.
<JonathanD> not nice, but nicer.
<rmg51> I'm about to find out what it's like out there
<rmg51> time to leave for work
<waltman> I see the humidity's down to only 87% :)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> morning everyone
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * ProfessorKaos64 yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-04
<jjmiv> evening
<InHisName> nighting
<mn2010> wow, this is fuller than the -US channel
<jedijf> and better too
<mn2010> more people = Generally better anyways
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys and everything else
<teddy-dbear> and happy July 4th
<rmg51> talk to the bear for awhile
<rmg51> time to finally upgrade to 13.04
<mn2010> Turkeys?
<mn2010> Maybe for you(Happy 4'th) -_- im sitting in the office, Wife is off some where with her friend and her kid. and i have to be up @ 6am tomorrow again...
<teddy-dbear> back shortly
<teddy-dbear> have to reboot
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-05
<MobileTurkey> anyone go to the Jul 4th on the parkway?
<MobileTurkey> there was a pretty big scare and everyone was mad sprinting like there was a shooting going on
<MobileTurkey> can't find any info on it...
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morn
<JonathanD> hi i
<JonathanD> InHisName:
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> I haz Internets :D
<ChinnoDog> 20mbps down / 3.5mbps up. That is good enough I guess.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-06
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jackson> morning
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> yo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-07
<ChinnoDog> Not morning anymore.
<waltman> it's always morning somewhere.
<ChinnoDog> chickenosaurus++
<ChinnoDog> I watched a TED Tasks episode on chickenosaurus. I bet they would still be tasty.
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> hello
<rmg51> hello
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-30
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower> Morning rmg
<rmg51> hi lazypower
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pleia2> or something
<ChinnoDog> It is morning somewhere.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-01
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Hi peeps
<lazypower> Hey! who's been yelling @ patbarron?
 * lazypower looks stern
<patbarron> That was a long time ago.  ;-)
 * lazypower grins
<lazypower> like they would tell me anyway :D i'm just lazypower.
<lazypower> jedijf: starting to broach the bridging subject with wplug members now, i'll get an email out to the list soonish. i have a few other todo's left before i can dedicate any serious time to making this happen
<lazypower> i'm thinking post holiday and we'll be pushing for a vote on all fronts for the vlug
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-02
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi.
<jedijf> lazypower: waht's time LOL - np - whenever
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTu1key> waltman: like i was saying, i am still trying to finish this project, but basicalyl it keeps getting delayed because of hardware issues
<MutantTu1key> the cluster we are using 'URCF' is still new so the sysadmin is struggling still to get it stable and working correctly, as i just discovered my job i submitted friday has failed to complete because the head node went down
<MutantTu1key> stuff like that.
<MutantTu1key> then gail's raid went ka-poop
<waltman> MutantTu1key: At some point you've got to move on and let it be someone else's problem
<MutantTu1key> yeah that's true
<MutantTu1key> you're definitely right
<MutantTu1key> once the actual research project i am doing is done, i am out
<MutantTu1key> the raid thing i gave up no
<MutantTu1key> on
<MutantTu1key> but the other thing is, cricket has about a years worth of work that wasn't properly backed up, and so she's kind of screwed if we can't get anything back
<waltman> ack!
<waltman> ok, you can recover cricket's work before you leave that lab :)
<MutantTu1key> that i am trying to do
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> o/ belated morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-06
<InHisName> pin-drop
<MutantTu1key> join ##debian
<MutantTu1key> all i gotta say is linux has the most f***ed up file association launching system ever
<MutantTu1key> half of the programs don't use XDG, xdg isn't a great solution for every window manager, anytime i install a new package my defaults get overwridden
<MutantTu1key> my latest gripe: installing an wine update has caulsed all programs to laucnh with wine's IE
<MutantTu1key> WHY loard!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-29
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> i officially moved to south silly
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-30
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-02
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Why does setting up OpenVPN server take so many steps?
<ChinnoDog> Is there no way to set it up with a couple commands?
<ChinnoDog> One of the great things about Ubuntu packages is that they provide more defaults than the software they contain would have if you downloaded it and installed it the conventional way. OpenVPN should have a default configuration that just works.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: which distro?
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> 14.04
<r00t^2> ChinnoDog: it takes so many steps because it's so flexible. if you're looking for clicky-clicky high-resource bullshit, use openvpn_as
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> mommy, why is security difficult?
<ChinnoDog> It isn't difficult, it is needlessly difficult.
<ChinnoDog> If it is just complex then I expect to work it out. If there is an opportunity to make things easier then they should be.
<jedijf> well, that was provided too, openvpn-as
<r00t^2> s/-/_/ ;)
<jedijf> shift_fail
<r00t^2> ChinnoDog: a.k.a. the thing they try to shill on you *when you go to the openvpn.net homepage*
<r00t^2> really, it only seems like so many steps because the documentation/howto for the community versions so expansive
<r00t^2> it's only like, 6 or 7 steps.
<jedijf> yeah, and i don't recall it being overly cumbersome either
<r00t^2> and that's assuming you're using the extra security features like diffie-hellman
<jedijf> http://jedijf.blogspot.com/2012/04/openvpn.html
<jedijf> obviously somne thing may have changed along with the date/year
<r00t^2> there ya go. i mean, if *jthan* can set it up....
<r00t^2> jedijf: nah, still the same, only thing that's really changed over the past five? years is an optional new way of defining the listening port/proto/interface and at some point they made the default cipher to be bowfish-cbc
<r00t^2> s/bow/blow/
<jthan> ChinnoDog: It's really not bad, is true... Just take the sample config and modify it, start service
<ChinnoDog> I tried openvpn_as didn't work. The irony. I configured the standard one by hand and successfully connected to it.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: that's simplicity that you previously called complexity ;-)
<ChinnoDog> I know. And, it took forever.
<ChinnoDog> I should make a PPA with an instant-openvpn package that configures it for you.
<jthan> Lol why did it take forever?!
<ChinnoDog> Because there were so many steps
<jthan> NOooo
<r00t^2> ChinnoDog: no you shouldn't, because shared keys is how people get compromised
<ChinnoDog> r00t^2: New keys can be generated as part of setup.
<r00t^2> and what about subnet? interface? port? protocol? cipher to use?
<r00t^2> also, for a 4096 bit DH key, it takes more than a couple minutes to generate on average and clean hardware/ENV. you're really going to make users wait that long at a hanging apt-get prompt while you gen that?
<r00t^2> i'm just saying, if this was a good idea, then linux installers would have had root gen a private ssh key on installation years ago. :P
<ChinnoDog> Just because it isn't done yet doesn't mean it is a bad idea. It does take some time to generate the key but there are also post install hooks that could be good for that.
<r00t^2> "not done yet"? you're arguing against not some "new and revolutionary idea" but something that's been *avoided* for more than 20 years.
<r00t^2> err, arguing for, rather
<ChinnoDog> I can find no evidence anyone has been avoiding it. I think it simply hasn't been done yet because no one has seen it fit to take their time to do it. In any case, I would never assume something that has not been done has been left undone intentionally. Especially with open source anything.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-03
<r00t^2> well, go ahead then- let me know your first CVE/USN
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: we have a good majority of that abstracted away in the OpenVPN Juju Charm
<lazyPower> as well as some PKI infra managmeent charm(s)
<lazyPower> lamont over in #juju is the author of that fantastic suite of charms and loves talking about it :)
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-05
<TengokuNoIsan> Hail
<TengokuNoIsan> !
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critter and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Pennth> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/30/nhsbuntu_nhs_revolution/
<waltman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY1qqZiaTU8 # PANGOLINS!
<L3gacy> Anyone interested in a 52" tv?
<ChinnoDog> For free?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
